# Zig-zag diet...High cals on, low cals off.



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi All,

Starting my next bulk November, following cutting after a really bad bulk leaving me with high BF.

Until then, I'm trying to plan out my diet, workout (most likely stronglifts based), and trying to gather as much extra knowledge to utilise muscle gain as much as possible.

Also though, I aim to stay as 'clean' as possible, and keep fat gains as low as I can. One of the ways I've read to do this is by 'zig-zagging' the diet. E.g. Keep cals just under maintenence on off days, eat surplus on training days.

This is obviously much more difficult to stick to, and plan, so was wondering what your opinions are on this?

I take articles with a pinch of salt these days so any real opinions would be great...!

Many thanks.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone any thoughts at all?

Basically high cals when training, low cals when off.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Doesn't sound bad to me.

It's usually carbs that are 'upped' on training days, but I've seen refeed days that are higher in cals than the rest.

Try it, see how you get on


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I like it as an approach provided calories are sensibly varied and proportionate according to the goal and level of activity... is what I do myself - when looking to gain I usually eat higher kcals for 3days then have a lower kcal day, and when looking to cut I have 2-3 days kcal restriction and then one day eating a bit more.

One of my diet clients has started doing this on her cutting diet (was actually her idea not mine) and is flying with it.... in my experience of doing it as a lean bulking approach it does keep body fat in check very well, and also relieves a lot of the digestive stress that can come with a continual calorie excess and force feeding.

IMO the body responds well to to it generally.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I like it as an approach provided calories are sensibly varied and proportionate according to the goal and level of activity... is what I do myself - when looking to gain I usually eat higher kcals for 3days then have a lower kcal day, and when looking to cut I have 2-3 days kcal restriction and then one day eating a bit more.
> 
> One of my diet clients has started doing this on her cutting diet (was actually her idea not mine) and is flying with it.... in my experience of doing it as a lean bulking approach it does keep body fat in check very well, and also relieves a lot of the digestive stress that can come with a continual calorie excess and force feeding.
> 
> IMO the body responds well to to it generally.


Thanks for the replies both.

I was unsure whether to adopt this approach as obviously will take a lot more planning to stay on track. ESPECIALLY weekends. But if it seems the rewards are worth it I may see what happens.

Thanks!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is what i've done to great success when cutting.

5 days very low. 1 day medium. 1 day massively high.

works amazing, feels likes cheating


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

sammclean23 said:


> Thanks for the replies both.
> 
> I was unsure whether to adopt this approach as obviously will take a lot more planning to stay on track. *ESPECIALLY weekends*. But if it seems the rewards are worth it I may see what happens.
> 
> Thanks!!!


If you think you may struggle at weekends, then choose a diet better suited so you can allow for extra at weekends. I'm on my first attempt at intermittent fasting (16/8 window) the fat is falling off, I'm 8lbs down in under 6 weeks and that includes eating what I like on Saturdays, including a few drinks.

There's a few ways you can do it and it helps keep you sane and focused.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> If you think you may struggle at weekends, then choose a diet better suited so you can allow for extra at weekends. I'm on my first attempt at intermittent fasting (16/8 window) the fat is falling off, I'm 8lbs down in under 6 weeks and that includes eating what I like on Saturdays, including a few drinks.
> 
> There's a few ways you can do it and it helps keep you sane and focused.


Bear in mind this is for gaining weight mate. I'm still cutting at the minute though with a few cheat meals at weekends 

I've looked into intermittent fasting before - may try on my next cut. Though im hoping that shouldnt be for a while if this bulk goes well - determined to make sure it does!


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

sammclean23 said:


> Bear in mind this is for gaining weight mate. I'm still cutting at the minute though with a few cheat meals at weekends
> 
> I've looked into intermittent fasting before - may try on my next cut. Though im hoping that shouldnt be for a while if this bulk goes well - determined to make sure it does!


Ah right, my bad  I should of read it correctly...

You have the time to plan the diet well then so give it a go and see how you get on. Good luck.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> Ah right, my bad  I should of read it correctly...
> 
> You have the time to plan the diet well then so give it a go and see how you get on. Good luck.


Cheers bud!! Hopefully not put as much beer weight on this time


----------

